# cottontail rabbit fur



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

i hunt cottontail rabbits and i got some fur laying around and whould like to knoe if there is companys that buy them or any body in here that buy them id like to know


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I know of none. You might contact a local furbuyer in your area & ask him. There is always the option of tanning them & selling them as wallhangers (feebay, fleamarkets, etc.).

Be sure you check your regs about selling raw (untanned) fur. Here, it can only be sold to a licensed furbuyer, other states you have to hold a license to sell.

Smitty


----------

